# My final EP question...for today, anyway



## blhowes (May 3, 2008)

Lately, I've been thinking about music in worship. I like singing hymns, but I don't like singing other kinds of music that are more rocky, just doesn't seem appropriate. That may be just my preference, and as I've said about my preferences, I don't think they are a good gauge of what should/shouldn't be sung in church.

This morning, I got to wondering the same thing from the EP side of the fence. Psalms sung from the Psalter are beautiful, it is a joy to sing them. I like the style or meter or whatever that's used, it just seems right.

I know (I think) some EPers sing from the Psalter with instrumental accompanyment, but let's take the case where instruments aren't used. As long as the words of the Psalter are sung, does it matter what style of music is used during worship when they're sung? Would it be appropriate for the words of the Psalter to be sung with a rap style, or reggae, or you choose the style. Why or why not?


----------



## AV1611 (May 3, 2008)

blhowes said:


> As long as the words of the Psalter are sung, does it matter what style of music is used during worship when they're sung? Would it be appropriate for the words of the Psalter to be sung with a rap style, or reggae, or you choose the style. Why or why not?



They should be sung fittingly, that is, they are not sung for our own entertainment, the worship of God is a fearful thing indeed. A lament ought be sung to a downbeat tune, whilst a hymn ought be sung cheerfully. They also need to be sung in such a manner that all can join in.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2008)

Bob -- Some of the counsel found this thread deals with appropriate tunes. That is the key, "appropriate" (as in guided by the general rules of the Word and the light of Christian prudence, allowing for cultural influence within that context).

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/rules-observed-singing-psalms-13905/


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 3, 2008)

Visit my blog for links to some good examples.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (May 3, 2008)

Hey:

Appropriatness also has a cultural tie. What may be appropriate in the United States may not be so in Japan, or, Tanzania. We should be careful not to impost our cultural mores on others.

Just my 

-CH


----------



## AV1611 (May 3, 2008)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Appropriatness also has a cultural tie.



You are correct to a degree but in terms of tunes, and I have no grasp of music myself, you can have a tune that is fast, midpaced and slow. You can have a tune that is upbeat or one that is sad. These are universal. 

I can't see how an African villager would sing Psalm 3 in different way than an American in terms of tune, it would be slow and downbeat. Both cultures would sing Psalm 150 happily and upbeat.


----------

